# Jog-A-Dog treadmill 4-sale



## richard mattox (Feb 12, 2008)

A handy peice of equipment for conditioning and exercising your dog. Since it is built for K9 use it will last longer than a human mill because it is built to withstand the dirt and hair that comes from your dog. Perfect size for our working dogs. Brand new they sell for $1900. I'll sell my extra one for $1000/obo. Here's a link to Jog-A-Dog http://www.jogadog.com/dc6.html 
anyone interested can email me at [email protected] or call 419-297-7788. Located in Ohio but I could ship if needed.

Thanks,
Rick


----------

